# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  کلاستر و گرید کامپیوتینگ

## salimipour

آیا ابزار های Open Source  برای کلاستر و گرید کامپیوتینگ می شناسید؟

----------


## t4z3v4r3d

open mosix& mosix

mpi
pvm

----------


## msg_roz

سلام 
قابل توجه دوستانی که نیاز به اطلاعات مفید در مورد گرید یا کلود کامپیوتینگ دارند- وبلاگ http://mrgerami.blogfa.com/ و همچنین سایت رسمی گرید ملی ایران http://gcg.ipm.ac.ir  که متخصص ترین گروه گرید در ایران هستند قابل دسترس هست
پیروز باشید

----------

